# Add me on my fitness pal?



## pandacub

Username: pandacub
I cant send friend requests on my phone (i dont think) but I can receive them :) I only have about 4 friends on there and I need some encouragement!


----------



## youngy

Hi I have added you, 
I'm elene22.
I log everyday, I've lost 36lb so far of baby weight, still got 20lb to go :-( 
How much do u want to lose? 
Xx


----------



## pandacub

Wow, thats great weight loss, especially considering tour baby is so young!
I have about 2 stone to lose (28lbs) 
The initial 20lbs should come off, but Im going to have to work hard at the additional 8lbs I think! 
Im going to weigh myself next wednesday so fingers crossed :)

What ive found is that once I cut out the crap and snacks, I could eat a decent amount for relatively little calories.. I love mfp :)


----------



## youngy

Yes it gets harder the smaller you get! 
To be honest I have just stopped eating chocolate every night and started running again but I'm expecting the weight loss to slow as I'm at a healthy bmi now. I put on a huge 5 stone in pregnancy :-( but the first stone went in a week (baby ect) 
Good luck on your weight in! 
Yes I love mfp it's made it so easy so far xx


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I have added you .
I am Kians_mummy i think haha


----------



## faithforbaby

I will add you all as well :)


----------



## faithforbaby

I am alyssarnemt :)


----------



## youngy

faithforbaby said:


> I am alyssarnemt :)

Hi Hun I have accepted you, how is it going? 
Xx


----------



## faithforbaby

youngy said:


> faithforbaby said:
> 
> 
> I am alyssarnemt :)
> 
> Hi Hun I have accepted you, how is it going?
> XxClick to expand...

Doing good so far! I log everything each day, and I always try to get exercise in. (I have always been that way). I have always been a pretty fit individual, but when I do need to lose weight it takes true dedication. I really love to run and that is what I am doing right now along with 30 day shred. I am getting ready to do day 3 right now and then hopefully do a 2 mile run. 

Prepregnancy I was 140-145. I am now 154 and would LOOOOVE to get to 135. :thumbup: We can do this! I will encourage you, I am a pretty positive person and love to get people motivated! :happydance:

How are you doing!?


----------



## Jaxvipe

I really need some motivation too!! My username is countjackula24... I will add you.


----------



## faithforbaby

Sounds good!! :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

So I just found out that we are going to Las Vegas in 2 months!! My husband lived there for a while in high school, so I am going to meet some of his old friends. I am determined to lose as much weight as possible in the next 2 months lol. Tomorrow I am starting a strict diet and exercise routine. What do you ladies normal due for food and exercise?


----------



## faithforbaby

Hello Jaxvipe!! Welcome :flower: 

Lately, I have been doing 30 DS and doing another form of cardio! I also have my fitness pal, and I log on here everyday so that I stay accountable. I cant tell you how much it is helping me stay dedicated to my goals! 

You can do it!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I have been doing my Zumba DVDs and trying to take LO on a walk everyday but its been 100 degrees here this week do I haven't been able to get outside.


----------



## MrsClark24

I'll add you! I'm Stephanie_Dee. I need some motivation too!

People please feel free to add me!


----------



## youngy

Hi everyone! Thanks for adding me  just 16lb to go to get to pre prego weight! Xx


----------



## faithforbaby

youngy said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks for adding me  just 16lb to go to get to pre prego weight! Xx

Together we can all do it!! 10 more lbs here for my pre-pregnancy weight!! :thumbup:


----------



## Claudia83

Hey ladies! I'm on MFP too! I'm a big girl, I Need to lose 20lbs to get to pre-pregnancy weight, but trying to lose 25lbs. I am csteinmetz83 on MFP. My husband and I REALLY want to start TTC in October, so I am trying my hardest to lose as much weight as possible before then.


----------

